# Fragrances with Honeysuckle?



## perfervid_heart (Aug 15, 2010)

So one of my favorite scents in the whole world is Honeysuckle, and I'm on the search for sort of a "signature" scent. I love warmer scents, comforting, nothing too floral or citrus-y. Do you know of any fragrances that have nice honeysuckle notes. After doing some research, I think I want to try Tuscany Per Donna by Estee Lauder. Has anyone tried this? Any thoughts?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

Yves Rocher seems to make one.


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember a couple of years ago Bath and Body works made a honeysuckle _body spray_ (I know it's not the same as perfume). I'm not 100 percent they still have it but I thought it smelled incredible. Good luck on your search!


----------



## cinderella (Aug 26, 2010)

Wild Honeysuckle by Bath and Body Works

Honeysuckle by Demeter Fragrance

Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine by Jo Malone


----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 27, 2010)

avon used to have one because i loved the smell of honeysuckle my mother in law got me some from there. it was nice. strong in the bottle but nice on me. lasted most of the day. i don't know if they still make it though.


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 13, 2010)

The Wild HoneySuckle by Bath and Bodyworks is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the Honeysuckle scent too &amp; am on the search.

_Don't even THINK_ about Demeter's Honeysuckle. I got Honeysuckled into that one. It smells like baby powder - definitely NOT Honeysuckle.

Would definitely recommend looking at Jo Malone. I don't think they have one note perfumes but the Jo Malone florals are amazing &amp; true to life. I'd like to buy a few but waiting for it to be a bit cheaper.


----------



## michely22 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey,

Burberry London has a pretty good Honeysuckle scent to it.  It's light enough for every day, but gives you the kick of honeysuckle you might be looking for.  It's on the pricier side compared to Bath and Body Works, but you can find some pretty good deals if you search online.  I get my perfume from this site, it's pretty legit, and the Burberry perfume is only 28 bucks!  Good luck!

http://www.frenchperfumeshop.com/womens-perfume/118-burberry-london-by-burberry-34-oz-100-ml


----------



## Dot and Lil (Jan 18, 2011)

I looove honeysuckle I make tons of honeysuckle stuff. Perfume, soap, etc. The Bath &amp; Body Works one is pretty good too, but obviously I'm biased towards mine!!!


----------

